# Help with my Oscar!



## threejacks99 (Jul 23, 2004)

My friend just gave me his 6 inch Oscar and I put him in my tank that had nothing but gravel in it. Yesterday I bought 3 real plants and put them in the tank. After an hour or so he ripped them out. So i replanted them and this morning they were ripped out again. I don't want the plants to be a waste of money so how can I get him to stop? Also, is he large enough to eat feeders? THANKS!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

6"oscar for feeders, yes.

Cichlids love plants and digging them out so theres no way you can stop it...trust me.


----------



## threejacks99 (Jul 23, 2004)

So would you suggest trashing the plants and just sticking some driftwood in there or something? Thanks for your help.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

about the only way you can keep plants in w/ most large cichlids is to either use some aquarium silicon and stick them to something in the tank or stick the bottom of the plant in a clay pot which has had it's bottom busted out.

also, yes your oscar could eat feeders now but they are not very healthy


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

With my oscar i used amazon swords which are tough, then just cover the roots in gravel and place a pebble ontop. This will stop the oscar from riipping it out and when it has rooted in you can remove the pebble.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

good luck trying to stop the plant ripping, maybe take them out and use some driftwood like you suggested


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I gave up trying to keep plants with my Oscars. I just have driftwood and rocks now because those little bastards would go on there daily plant up-rooting ritual.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

6" oscar can eat feeders easy, a 1 to 1 1/2" oscar can even eat feeder guppies.
If you want to use feeder make sure they are healthy, dont risk the o's life.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

when i had oscars i tried everything to stop it from pulling up plants...i even got fake plants and tied them to big stones...then they just pulled and carried the plant and the stone around...it was funny to watch


----------



## PearlGirl (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't even embed my plants intot the gravel; I take the plastic bottom thing off, wrap a plant weight on it, and let it free float, so my fish can move them around as they see fit. LOL


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

i got tired of this problem also... con kept uprooting my amazon sword plant...


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

there is a very easy solution to this problem. Dont keep plants in your tank and if you really want to buy fake ones.


----------

